# Sealed bottles



## rlitcher (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a collection of sealed medicine bottles, (liquid and powder) they are labeled and cork sealed for the most part and I have had them for about 35 years or so.  I have lived in Denver and am noticing that the corks are starting to fail on some (like a Buffalo brand mineral water).  Is there a solution that I can use to preserve and protect the contents of my bottles?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Reed,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your dilemma.

 That dry Denver air has got to play havoc with corks. I'd sure like to see some photos of your collection. I'm assuming these are labelled as well...

 Here's a reply from our Medicine Guru to another person asking about contents:



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Medicines can be worth more with the contents but they are a double edged sword.
> A good label is more important and sometimes the contents can end destroying the label.
> ...


----------



## epackage (Feb 27, 2012)

This stuff can be used on the ones with liquid and will help with evaporation as well....Jim

 It can easily be removed with a utility knife at a later date...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 27, 2012)

You can drip wax all over the cork, that way no air gets in, and nothing gets out.


----------



## epackage (Feb 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> You can drip wax all over the cork, that way no air gets in, and nothing gets out.


 Ryan's idea is a good one too, better then mine...[]


----------

